# FYI 67 Dual Gate shifters



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I just saw at least 3 "new" Hurst dual gate shifters for sale on e-bay....from reputable sellers. There seems to be a flurry of interest in these lately. Eric


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, if you had a `67 with an auto you'd want a dual gate too, wouldn't you??!!?!


----------



## JRB67 (Jul 18, 2010)

Eric Animal said:


> I just saw at least 3 "new" Hurst dual gate shifters for sale on e-bay....from reputable sellers. There seems to be a flurry of interest in these lately. Eric


Eric Animal,
Would that be the same thing as a His and Her Shifter? I just got two of them with the 67 Convertible I just bought. What were they going for? I am going to convert my car into a Standard shift with a Tremec 5 Speed so I dont need these Automatic Shifters.

JRB67


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Is highly intrested in a dual gate shifter. But I cant pay the $300 plus that ppl are asking for them. I been watching them on ebay lately.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

They seem to be going for around $350. I know a new top plate is $69. It cost about $100 to have the stick nicely re-chromed. A new cable., about $75........there is a newly listed one now starting at $75
Shift works makes a conversion pack so you can use them with a 4 speed automatic...IMO a lot cooler than a B&M or other aftermarket shifter. I have one, had the stick re chromed, bought a new shift cable, and had the bezel re chromed and a real wood grain insert made.$$$$$$$$ Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

JRB67 said:


> Eric Animal,
> Would that be the same thing as a His and Her Shifter? I just got two of them with the 67 Convertible I just bought. What were they going for? I am going to convert my car into a Standard shift with a Tremec 5 Speed so I dont need these Automatic Shifters.
> 
> JRB67


 Yes, the same as His/hers, I suggest you contact Orbit Orange and make a deal on one of them!!:cheers


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

JRB67, if you truely have a dual gate shifter. I would love to see pics of them. Im wanting one. I plan on taking out the bench seat and putting in buckets with console shifter.


----------



## leejackson (Dec 11, 2016)

what do you want for the dual gate shifter


----------



## leejackson (Dec 11, 2016)

how much do you want for the shifter ? are they for a 3 speed ?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

This is a six year old thread...........


----------

